# European Summer Festival - anyone attending any of the hundreds on offer?



## whiteroses

I have just bought my tickets for the concerts below. It would be nice to know if anyone on the board is attending same. Would be nice to exchange notes ....

*1 Gergiev Mikkelin (Finland) Festival with the Marinsky Orchestra on July 1 and 2
*http://www.mikkelinmusiikkijuhlat.fi/2012/ohjelma_e.php
Really looking forward to this as I think Gergiev may be almost past his prime and would want to see him before he "goes". Everytime I try and book one of his concerts, it gets sold out immediately. So, I booked these concerts a long time ago. I saw Denis Matsuev perform Rach 3 at the Concertgebouw last Nov....whoa he is one powerful musician! And the second night on July 2 - all those pieces are blockbusters (even Sibelius is to me - since I am just starting to appreciate his music). Am really excited!

*Sunday, 1. July*
*18 h, Mikaeli, Martti Talvela Hall*
Valery Gergiev / Mariinsky Theatre Symphony Orchestra / Denis Matsuev, piano
Strauss: Don Juan 
Strauss: Burleske in D minor for piano and orchestra 
Liszt: Totentanz - Paraphrase on Dies irae 
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
*Monday, 2. July*
*12 h, Cathedral* 
Mariinsky Wind Quintet 
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor, KV 608 
Mozart: Fantasia in F major, KV 616 
Barber: Summer Music for Wind Quintet 
Milhaud: La cheminée du roi René 
Haydn: Divertimento B major for wind instruments
Tickets 25 €

*19 h, Mikaeli, Martti Talvela Hall*
Valery Gergiev / Mariinsky Theatre Symphony Orchestra / Miroslav Kultyshev, piano
Sibelius: En Saga 
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 
Mussorgsky-Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition

2 *On 13 July, at the Versailles (France) - Barenboim conducts the East-West Divan Orchestra in a performance of Beethoven's 9th.* Well...what can one say? No need for commentary on this I think 

[url]http://www.chateauversaillesspectacles.fr/beethoven-la-9eme-symphonie-139.html[/URL]

Would love to know what others are going to see!


----------



## Moira

I can but drool with envy. Looks fabulous. I've never heard most of those pieces.


----------



## Merve

Are you going to the one at Versailles? I'm hoping to! I haven't got tickets because it's not certain yet. Which section did you get from?


----------



## Vaneyes

whiteroses said:


> I have just bought my tickets for the concerts below....Really looking forward to this as I think Gergiev may be almost past his prime and would want to see him before he "goes".


Where's he going? Born in 1953, I'd bet Gergiev will be conducting in 2030.

Enjoy your concerts with piece of mind, but do tell me if there are railings and/or a chair on the podium.


----------

